# how to copy MS-DOS 6.22



## ismee

I have MS-dos 6.22 installation disk (disk 1,2,3) on diskette.
How to make a sameinstallation disk?

I try ro copy it under dos,but while i am using the new copy(disk1) the system cannot use that to install.

anybody here know how to do it?

tks


----------



## bilbus

what are you trying to do, i dont understand?


----------



## ismee

trying to make a copy of MS_DOS 6.22 diskette.
I have 3 diskette to setup MS-dos 6.22.

I try to make a copy but i cant use the new copy to install dos 6.22.

why??


----------



## bilbus

copy it under windows?

That should work


----------



## ismee

no,it cant work.
its not a bootable diskkete and installation disk.


----------



## SirKenin

Boot with the DOS disk.  At the prompt type in SYS A: A:  Do the floppy switcheroo thing as required.  Then when you are back at the prompt put the original back in and type COPY A:*.* A:  Do that for each disk.


----------



## ismee

SirKenin said:


> Boot with the DOS disk.  At the prompt type in SYS A: A:  Do the floppy switcheroo thing as required.  Then when you are back at the prompt put the original back in and type COPY A:*.* A:  Do that for each disk.



sorry, it still cant work.
i boot into dos, type sys a: a: 
message"source path and target drive cannot be the same".

then i type a:*.* a:
message"a:io.sys  file cannot be copied onto itself".

???


----------



## SirKenin

Ohhhh.. Hmmm.  Try SYS A: B:

There's a trick to it.. I've done it before, many times, but that was a LONG time ago.. lol


----------



## PC eye

Try "diskcopy a: b:" or follow these instructions if you have the files copied into a folder on the hard drive.

At the prompt, if you have MS-DOS 6.2 / Windows 3.x / Windows 95 / Windows 98, type:​*FORMAT A:/S*​If you have MS-DOS 5.0 type using double density 5.25" diskettes type:​*FORMAT A: /360 /S*​If you have MS- DOS 3.11 through 4.0 using double density 5.25" diskettes, type:​*FORMAT A: /4 /S *​Once the diskette has been formatted and the system has been transferred, you should be returned to your original directory. In this directory, type:​*copy format*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
copy fdisk*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
copy mscdex*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
copy sys*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
copy edit*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]*
*copy qbasic*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]* (_Win 95/98 users skip this line_)
*copy debug*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
copy himem*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
copy emm386*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]*​If you are planning to use this diskette as a diskette to load games or you feel that you need mouse support, you will need to copy the mouse driver onto the boot diskette. The MS-DOS mouse driver is generally mouse.com / mouse.sys. Locate this file and copy it to your bootable diskette.

 The following links list all dos commands for 6.22. http://www.computerhope.com/msdos.htm
http://www.uv.tietgen.dk/staff/mlha/PC/Soft/DOS/com/​


----------



## SirKenin

First, diskcopy doesn't copy the hidden system files needed to make the floppy bootable. 

Second, copying the floppies onto the harddrive won't work...  You can get them on there through XP, but when you go to format, it will use the Windows XP format.  The problem with that is when he goes to boot with the floppy and load any DOS command, he will get an "INCORRECT DOS VERSION" error message.

He can't boot with a DOS diskette, because then he won't have access to the harddrive.  DOS is 16 bit.  Windows XP is 32 bit NTFS.  DOS is incapable of reading an NTFS HDD.  If he goes to type "C:\" he will get the error message "NOT READY READING DRIVE C"

He must do the entire thing by floppy.  Trust me, I know what I'm doing.  You obviously don't.  That is a nice cut and paste from Google, but you are just misleading him.


----------



## PC eye

SirKenin said:


> First, diskcopy doesn't copy the hidden system files needed to make the floppy bootable.
> 
> Second, copying the floppies onto the harddrive won't work... You can get them on there through XP, but when you go to format, it will use the Windows XP format. The problem with that is when he goes to boot with the floppy and load any DOS command, he will get an "INCORRECT DOS VERSION" error message.
> 
> He can't boot with a DOS diskette, because then he won't have access to the harddrive. DOS is 16 bit. Windows XP is 32 bit NTFS. DOS is incapable of reading an NTFS HDD. If he goes to type "C:\" he will get the error message "NOT READY READING DRIVE C"
> 
> He must do the entire thing by floppy. Trust me, I know what I'm doing. You obviously don't. That is a nice cut and paste from Google, but you are just misleading him.


 
 Then apparently you have never heard of
*NTFS4DOS 1.8 (read/write NTFS from DOS)*
http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_9_90_11100.html

 I used that back when I was dual OSing 98 with Linux on a second drive in the old case. Besides is ismee even running XP or a dos, .3.1, 9X, or ME system? Since 6.22 is 16bit to effectively recreate any of the floppies you need to be running a 16bit OS namely 95 or simply an older dos machine with 6.22 on it already. WIN98-ME Dos 7.0+


----------



## ismee

PC eye said:


> Try "diskcopy a: b:" or follow these instructions if you have the files copied into a folder on the hard drive.
> 
> At the prompt, if you have MS-DOS 6.2 / Windows 3.x / Windows 95 / Windows 98, type:​*FORMAT A:/S*​If you have MS-DOS 5.0 type using double density 5.25" diskettes type:​*FORMAT A: /360 /S*​If you have MS- DOS 3.11 through 4.0 using double density 5.25" diskettes, type:​*FORMAT A: /4 /S *​Once the diskette has been formatted and the system has been transferred, you should be returned to your original directory. In this directory, type:​*copy format*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
> copy fdisk*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
> copy mscdex*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
> copy sys*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
> copy edit*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]*
> *copy qbasic*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]* (_Win 95/98 users skip this line_)
> *copy debug*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
> copy himem*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]
> copy emm386*.* a: [PRESS ENTER]*​If you are planning to use this diskette as a diskette to load games or you feel that you need mouse support, you will need to copy the mouse driver onto the boot diskette. The MS-DOS mouse driver is generally mouse.com / mouse.sys. Locate this file and copy it to your bootable diskette.
> 
> The following links list all dos commands for 6.22. http://www.computerhope.com/msdos.htm
> http://www.uv.tietgen.dk/staff/mlha/PC/Soft/DOS/com/​



ok.so,now a have a floppy drive (a and a USB floopy drive (b
so, i need to format my new diskette under DOS to make it bootable by format /s.
am i right?
then, copy the original diskette file to my new bootable diskette,smae method for my disk 2 and disk3?
I'll try it later,thanks u guys.


----------



## SirKenin

If the floppy is already formatted, just use the SYS command (they usually come formatted).  If not, format a: /s.


----------



## SirKenin

PC eye said:


> Then apparently you have never heard of
> *NTFS4DOS 1.8 (read/write NTFS from DOS)*
> http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_9_90_11100.html
> 
> I used that back when I was dual OSing 98 with Linux on a second drive in the old case. Besides is ismee even running XP or a dos, .3.1, 9X, or ME system? Since 6.22 is 16bit to effectively recreate any of the floppies you need to be running a 16bit OS namely 95 or simply an older dos machine with 6.22 on it already. WIN98-ME Dos 7.0+



 Maybe we can make it even more complicated for the poor guy.  I'm not talking about any other O/S... I'm talking about DOS 6.22.  Let's try and stick to the basics or before long you'll be having us talk about time travel.


----------



## PC eye

SirKenin said:


> Maybe we can make it even more complicated for the poor guy. I'm not talking about any other O/S... I'm talking about DOS 6.22. Let's try and stick to the basics or before long you'll be having us talk about time travel.


 
Oh really?  For one a good number of the installation files on the three 6.22 floppies are compressed with the ".ex_", ".gr_", ".sy_", and ".xi_" extensions. For a look at the contents of each of the three floppies,

DISK #1 63 files total




[/URL

DISK #2 48 files total

[URL="http://imageshack.us"]
	


DISK #3 50 files total





Simply copy the contents from each disk into a temp folder on the hard drive and recopy them to a blank preformatted floppy.


----------



## SirKenin

The point is that you won't be able to get them onto the harddrive...in case you missed it. 

I know the files are compressed.  You need "EXPAND" to decompress them manually.

Man I missed having you on all day.  Life is pretty dull when you're not around.

ALTHOUGH... There is one way.  In Windows XP create three seperate folders... Disk 1, Disk 2, Disk 3.  Copy the disk into each one.  Format in DOS when booted with the floppy, then go into Windows and copy the files onto the three new floppies.  That should work.


----------



## PC eye

With preformatted store bought floppies you don't have to worry about formatting them. You simply copy or drag the files the way they come off of the original 3 1/2s and later boot from disk #1 to start the partitioning, format, and transfer of dos essentials onto a drive. Hopefully you are only using dos on older systems with small hard drives.

MSDOS 6.22 was only good for creating a primary partition of about 2-2.5gb maximum in size. That allows for Windows 3.1 or 95 onto the Fat16 partition created there. As you will "plainly" see here there is far from any need to "EXPAND" any file as the files are copied from the floppy drive to a temp folder. Apparently you never spent any time working with dos to make the statement that they need to be decompressed.  Foot in mouth?


----------



## SirKenin

No, no foot in mouth.  I didn't say he had to expand them.  You told me the files were compressed and basically I said "no shit sherlock".  In not so many words.  I lived for DOS.  It was by far my favorite OS.  I still prefer the prompt to point and click.

You have to transfer the system files over by either format a: /s or SYS a: b:  That's the only way you can do it.  You can't just copy them onto the disk (unless you use the ATTRIB command afterwards, but that's getting too complicated, even for you...You'll be a week on Google.  lol j/k)  Otherwise the disk won't boot, and you can not use XP to create a system disk.  Try it if you want.  You'll see.


----------



## PC eye

The original floppy disks use for 6.22 do not boot. You manually enter the commands for "fdisk(sound familiar)" to create the primary partition(or extended on larger drives of the day), "format C: /s" formatting the primary along with transferring system files at that time as a part of the format process. Notice the "switch" on the end of that command? Or is it too hard for you?  

 In order to run newer versions of 32bit Windows then 95 the startup floppy for 98/ME is then used to partition and format dos 7.0 and higher. Windows 2000 and newer run on NTFS type partitions for the most part while XP not 2000 will run on a Fat32 type partition.


----------



## SirKenin

Don't be so obtuse.  Go back and read my posts.  How many times did I mention the /s switch?  Twice.  Even a 2nd grader could catch it.  Just further proof that you don't bother reading people's posts before you start posting irrelevant nonsense and equally irrelevant screenshots.  

The original 6.22 floppies DO in fact boot.  What are you smoking?  Give me some..   How the hell else do you think you booted the machine?  Magic?    What exactly do you think the system files do, besides take up floppy space?

I honestly can't believe you label yourself a tech.  I really can't.  I mean, you're fun to bug and I think it would be great to sit down over a beer and chat about IBM ATs, custom made IBM drive interfaces and shit, but you really don't know much about computers other than what you can find on Google from what I can see.


----------



## PC eye

SirKenin said:


> Don't be so obtuse. Go back and read my posts. How many times did I mention the /s switch? Twice. Even a 2nd grader could catch it. Just further proof that you don't bother reading people's posts before you start posting irrelevant nonsense and equally irrelevant screenshots.
> 
> The original 6.22 floppies DO in fact boot. What are you smoking? Give me some..  How the hell else do you think you booted the machine? Magic?  What exactly do you think the system files do, besides take up floppy space?
> 
> I honestly can't believe you label yourself a tech. I really can't. I mean, you're fun to bug and I think it would be great to sit down over a beer and chat about IBM ATs, custom made IBM drive interfaces and shit, but you really don't know much about computers other than what you can find on Google from what I can see.


 
If you knew anything at all   you would know that copying the compressed files direct to a preformatted floppy would see it boot as well. That has to do with the files themselves. On the old systems you simply shoved the floppy in and turned on the power. The default boot device was the floppy drive. OOPS! You didn't know that?  ("Gee? I wonder if dos 6.22 is still available on 5 1/4" floppies? hhmmm.... " would be you trying to get an old system running!  )


----------



## SirKenin

DUDE!!!  Hahaha.  Let me give you an example.  Go to the Root of your Windows XP machine.  Show hidden and system files and delete the following files:

Boot.ini
NTLDR
Ntdetect.com

Tell me if your computer boots.  Of course not.  Those are the system files needed to boot Windows.

But what you have just finished trying to convince me is that if you don't modify the boot record and put the system files on the floppy, it will just magically boot (after you finished telling me that DOS 6.22 disks aren't bootable of course)...Well...I've smoked some wicked pot, but yours takes the cake, I have to admit.  lol  

SYS or FORMAT A: /S modify the boot record of the floppy.  A simple diskcopy can not do that, which is what you are falsely trying to convince us of.  It also copies the system files and command interpreter to make the disk bootable.

Now, if you want, I pulled one of your tricks and searched for bootable DOS 6.22 OS disks, and came up with a zillion pages.  Seeing as how you're so talented at it I figured I would leave it up to you to drum up a few.  I don't think it's really necessary to demonstrate to everyone else how far out in left field you are.


----------



## PC eye

No what you seem to have not bothered to pay attention to is the fact that the essential system files are already one the #1 floppy used for the installation off 6.22 like command.com, io.sys, msdos.sys, sys.com, format.com, and fdisk.exe. An installation disk is already bootable.  

The time that other commands are used is when the installation files are none and a floppy has to be made bootable. Oh jeepers I should have known you don't know how "right click" on the floppy drive icon seen in MyComputer and choose the format option to format and transfer the essentials that way.   But it must be all those references to smoking something that has you in a daze there.


----------



## SirKenin

PC eye said:


> No what you seem to have not bothered to pay attention to is the fact that the essential system files are already one the #1 floppy used for the installation off 6.22 like command.com, io.sys, msdos.sys, sys.com, format.com, and fdisk.exe. An installation disk is already bootable.



The guy wants to make a COPY of his OS disks.  His destination disks are blank (unless you can show me a store that will sell you a box of DOS 6.22 boot floppies).



> The time that other commands are used is when the installation files are none and a floppy has to be made bootable. Oh jeepers I should have known you don't know how "right click" on the floppy drive icon seen in MyComputer and choose the format option to format and transfer the essentials that way.   But it must be all those references to smoking something that has you in a daze there.



You can NOT use Windows to create a bootable DOS 6.22 disk.  I have already told you that.  Sure, it will boot, but it will not be DOS 6.22.  So, what's the problem?  Well, when you go to run any of the commands in DOS it's going to tell you "INCORRECT DOS VERSION".  Soooo...You're right back to square one.

Like I said...  You HAVE to use either SYS or FORMAT /S to make the disk bootable.


----------



## SirKenin

haha.  I went to the fridge for a drink and all I could think about was us getting together over a pitcher and laughing about all this.  This is too much fun.  I wish I discovered this place a long time ago.  I bug you, and I think it's funny with you getting all feisty and bugging me.  It doesn't bother me at all.  I get a kick out of it.  As long as everyone has a thick skin it makes for a most amusing day.  I miss it when you aren't on here.


----------



## ismee

oh my god...make me confuse...
what i want is simple, make a copy of my 3 diskette...
a installation disk...
not juzt a bootable disk...
i just format my diskkete under dos 6.22.
and it only a bootable disk...
after this i go into windows, drag all the file of my disk1..
then i try to boot it...its really only a bootable disk...not a installation disk...
??????


----------



## SirKenin

Type in EDIT AUTOEXEC.BAT at the A:\> prompt.
Once there, at the end of the lines of gibberish add "A:\SETUP.EXE"

Try that...It's a workaround, but it should work.


----------



## PC eye

ismee said:


> oh my god...make me confuse...
> what i want is simple, make a copy of my 3 diskette...
> a installation disk...
> not juzt a bootable disk...
> i just format my diskkete under dos 6.22.
> and it only a bootable disk...
> after this i go into windows, drag all the file of my disk1..
> then i try to boot it...its really only a bootable disk...not a installation disk...
> ??????


 
 When booting from an older startup(boot) floppy you can simply type in the "diskcopy a:" at the "a:>" prompt will copy all files into ram memory until you swap the original disk for a blank disk and press the enter key when prompted.


----------

